

HealthFinch at Y Combinator – What YC thinks about Healthcare - baran
http://blog.healthfinch.com/?p=19

======
envitar
I can fully relate to your frustration. You spent time, money and extra effort
on your pitch and YC could have told you straight away. It sometimes appears
that Y has its particular business model anyway: basically an attractive and
ready product in which they can invest at a very low price and then just take
it by the hand, polish it a bit and introduce it to their contacts in order to
get a good valuation through either funding or sale and hence a significant
return on their investment. Nothing wrong with that as long as one realizes
it. Maybe one should just copy that business model - as some have done already
anyway.

